# Scared



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

When I was in the shower and came out, I saw my brother sorta looking at the betta. He ususally shows no care at all for him btw. When I came down to ask wat he was doing, he's like "why is your betta such a fraidy cat?" and I look at the betta, and he freaking runs away from me. Usually he runs up to me and is not scared at all. I ask my brother what he did, and he said that he shook the tank and put his hand in there. He always jokes around and stuff, so I didnt belive him, but he's done that to the community fish before and he's even fed the fish chicken and stuff. And I yell at him, and he's like "what, you always stick ur hand in there and slap he betta!" (By the way, I dont "slap" the betta, I put my fingure in there and he swims around and plays with it) So I'm like "what the hell you SLAPPED the fish!?!!?" And now he's freakin saying he didnt do anything and was kidding, but when I go to Nibbler's tank, he runs up to me, flares like normal, but then when I put my fingure to the glass, he runs to the other side like a chicken. So my butt face brother probably did shake the tank or soemthing. But will my fish be scared forever? I'm really mad, because he's sorta caustious around me now. At first I thought the betta just didn't reconize me, beucase I look really different with my hair wet, but now it's dry and he's still scared.

So yeah, will he be scared forever? Or was he just shocked a bit, and will be back to normal soon.

ps. I think my brother fed him, because Nibbler looks sorta fat.

That Butt Face brother :evil::evil:


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

Can someone help me? Even if you are just guessing, anything will help.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I don't think he will be scared forever. It probably just stressed him out a little bit and he just needs time to calm back down. Give him some time 

If he looks bloated to you I'd fast him also.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I think he'll be okay after a while. I think he's just freaked right now. I would also fast him like dr2b said.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, fasting him would be a good idea. But better idea is put the tank where your brother won't be able to hurt him again. 

Your brother sounds absolutely psychotic. 

I think that your fish will recover, but only if you prevent your brother from doing any further abuse. 

Can you talk to your parents about it, one on one? Maybe they may be able to help curtail brother's evil nature. 

good luck.


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, he's even killed some of my community fish RoseyD, and my bird always tries to bite him now, becuase he's done some abuse to him too.

And my parents dont give a crap about my betta, I already told my dad, and he didn't do anything about it. And it's a 30 gallon, so I can't move it myself 

And geez, he's still always thretening to hurt my fish, he keeps trying to feed him.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

Jazz, would you mind telling me how old you are? Only asking because then I can try to figure out other suggestions to make. 

For instance, I'm 41 now (EEK!) and I just got a 30 gallon tank and carried it up 3 flights of stairs alone. (VERY HARD & OH SO HEAVY) ... 

How much can you lift, alone? If you are in your late teens and have some friends - you could possibly empty the tank.... and relocate it. (BUT it would be a major task to do both... ) 

I know we have lots of young members here and I value the love we all have for fish - so don't take my question in any bad way, please.


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm 14 (and my brothers 17)

And I talked to my mom, and she told my brother that if he scares my fish again, she will stop paying for his guitar lessons 

And I'm getting my own 5 gallon for christmas, so then my betta will be safe in my room


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Your brother is weird!! But I am sure he will recover in no time! :]


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Idk what i would do if my sister did that to my Blaze. I hope he recovers and does well Good luck xP


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

For two days Nibbler was really scared and hid, but it's the third day, and he's completely back to normal now


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, I was thinking younger brother because that sounds like the kind of stupid thing a little kid would do. 17...eek, maybe he needs an evaluation. Could just be one of those evil people though.

BTW my whole family are animal lovers and I still like having all my fish in my room...you will probably feel much better once he's in there.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My mother wouldn't let me put mine anywhere else in the house...but thats ok. I want them with me. All 7 of them!!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

It really doesn't surprise me that a 17 year old boy would do that. If you knew some of the boys I graduated with - you would not be at all surprised. But I am glad your fish is doing better now.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

youre brothers 17 omg it sounded like he was 12


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Glad to hear that your mom did something about it, bet he'll be fine


----------



## carlsolomon (Aug 16, 2009)

your little bro is gonna grow up to be michael myers from halloween


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah your brother sounds creepy. We are all in agreement.


----------



## Rotten (Aug 18, 2009)

I think you need one of these:
YouTube - MAN vs SENTRY: Exhibit A
Mount it on top of your tank....


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

That is awesome!!


----------



## jeffandcole (Mar 16, 2012)

*My new Betta Cole*

Today my betta has been at my house for 2 days and he likes to go by the filter and its worrying me beacuse he had gotten stuck the 2 times he went by it he gets by the suction cup that holds it to the tank and then he seems stuck to me and he even tried to go through the very small powercord space that was left someone help me please


----------

